# Diseño de un control de tonos...



## SimonTaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Amigos, he caido en este excelente foro, para acudir a sus conocimientos...
Quiero terminar un "amplificador de piesa" con unos 2W minimos a la salida.
dentro de todo lo que puedo encontrar en Inet, ya tengo el preamplificador, y tambien funcionando el control de tonos, posterior a ello la etapa de potencia, que tambien esta casi lista.
Lo que me incomoda y por lo que acudo a ustedes, es el no entender bien el como diseñar un control de tonos, de tantos que se pueden encontrar en inet, me gustaria diseñar el propio a gusto de consumidor...
De ante mano muchas gracias.
Saludos!!


----------



## mendfi (Oct 22, 2010)

el control de tonos viene con el previo..........


----------



## Electronec (Oct 22, 2010)

> Amigos, he caido en este excelente foro, para acudir a sus conocimientos...
> Quiero terminar un "amplificador de piesa" con unos 2W minimos a la salida.
> dentro de todo lo que puedo encontrar en Inet, ya tengo el preamplificador, y tambien funcionando el control de tonos, posterior a ello la etapa de potencia, que tambien esta casi lista.
> Lo que me incomoda y por lo que acudo a ustedes, es el no entender bien el como diseñar un control de tonos, de tantos que se pueden encontrar en inet, me gustaria diseñar el propio a gusto de consumidor...
> ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ronica.com/f30/diseno-control-tonos-45210/#19

Saludos.


----------



## SimonTaz (Oct 22, 2010)

agradesco el link. 
quisas me exprese mal, en este foro he encontrado muchos controladores de tono y preamplificadores, que me han ayudado mucho, pero lo que busco con este post, es si me pueden ayudar a saber diseñar el control de tonos, con formulas y que calculos son necesarios y porque...
he probado algunos de los que aqui he encontrado y han funcionado muy muy bien... pero me intriga saber ¿como? y ¿porque?
perdonen mi insistencia, dsd ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mendfi (Oct 23, 2010)

ah shaaaaaa.........mas claro no puede ser....a mi tambien me estaba interesando como calcular eso pero lo deje de lado  ........  gracias por hacerme acordar

si encuentro algo te lo hago saber , aunque tambien buscare aca en el foro


----------



## Hawkz0r (Oct 23, 2010)

*Te apoyo* en tu decision de saber el por que. Yo tambien monto algun esquema siguiendo los pasos que me dan los otros. Pero *siempre gusta mas, y se aprende mas, sabiendo el por qué*.

Suerte
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Un control de tonos analógico está basado en filtros de frecuencias y atenuación/realce de esas frecuencias generalmente comandado por un potenciómetro que lo controla. Si queremos un control de 2 bias (graves y agudos) se usa un filtro pasa altos (para controlar los agudos) y un filtro pasa bajos (para controlar los graves). Si fuera de 3 bias se agregaría un filtro pasa banda para controlar los medios.
En esta página pueden ver los cálculos necesarios para hacer esos filtros.
http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/filtros.htm
En esta otra página pueden encontrar los cálculos para un control de tonos tipo Baxandall:
http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/ao2/controltonos1.html


----------



## SimonTaz (Oct 23, 2010)

gracias por los link's...
algo habia estado viendo sobre los tipo Baxandall, ahora bien, a la hora de implementacion con los calculos correspondientes... los filtros los coloco uno detras del otro simplemente, de ser asi, se formaria un supresor de banda cierto??, es por ello que tiene que colocarce en paralelo??
y en resumen asi de sencillo.. dos filtros en paralelo y listo??

gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Exacto, son 2 filtros en paralelo cada uno con su control de nivel de salida, y eso es un control de tonos. Puede estar conectado directamente a la salida (así se hacia normalmente en los pre valvulares) o en el lazo de realimentación (normalmente con operacionales), y si estuvieran en serie no tendría mucho sentido ya que en realidad no pasaría nada puesto que tendría atenuación tanto en graves (por el filtro pasa altos) como en agudos (por el filtro pasa bajos), o sea, supongamos que pones un filtro pasa altos que deje pasar frecuencias superiores a 10 KHz y luego uno que deje pasar solo frecuencias inferiores a 400 Hz, no pasaría nada , seria algo así como un supresor de banda completa!
Espero que se entienda la respuesta, no sé si está suficientemente clara.


----------



## SimonTaz (Oct 23, 2010)

muy muy clara, muchas gracias...
yo se bien que el audio va de 20 a 20khz  los tonos grabes hasta 256 Hz y los agudos dsd los 2kHz... ahora mi pregunta es, de que forma afectaría colocarle un poco mas de rango a ambas partes?? ¿si es recomendable?
gracias de ante mano. 
sldS!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Como los tonos es una cuestión absolutamente personal, se puede hacer a gusto y piacere de cada uno.
En esta página hay un análisis muy detallado del control baxandall:
http://makearadio.com/tech/tone.htm
Y mirando en esa página, vi el software que usaba para la simulación y cálculos:
http://www.duncanamps.com/tsc/download.html
Con ese pequeño software vas a poder jugar con los valores que quieras sin necesidad de hacer todos los cálculos 
PD: lo bajé y no tiene nada de virus ni cosas parecidas, se puede instalar con confianza.


----------



## SimonTaz (Oct 29, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu tiempo... esta informacion me es de gran ayuda!!!
GRACIAS


----------



## ricardo83 (Ene 16, 2012)

Que onda con los controles de tonos que tienen algunas radiocasseteras que consisten en un solo potenciometro que a regula el tono (desde mas grave hasta mas agudo)? Lo que me llama la atencion es que es un potenciometro sencillo a pesar de ser el amplificador estereo.
Alguien tiene informacion al respecto??


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 27, 2012)

Amigo Ricardo, 

¿Está usted seguro que es estereo? 

Muchas radiocaseteras vendidas un Cuba como "*estéreos*", eran simplemente un amplificador mono con dos bocinas (serie o paralelo). Casi todas las *SANKEY* padecían de este mal.

Usualmente cuando es un sólo potenciómetro lo que hacen es hacer una red RC en paralelo con la entrada del amplificador para limitar las altas fecuenciasy variando la R, varían la frecuencia de corte del filtro.


----------



## moncada (Ene 27, 2012)

Buenas: el TCA5550 utiliza potenciómetros sencillos -no tándem- y es estéreo:







http://www.eleccircuit.com/stereo-preamplifier-with-adjustment-tone-by-tca5550/

Y el datasheet:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/116644/MOTOROLA/TCA5550.html

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2012)

Existen otras formas de un control de tono simple para cada canal y controlado con un solo potenciometro, ya que este no maneja señal si no tesión dc para polarizar un diodo........(obvio uno en cada canal con su circuiteria asociada claro....)

PD estan realizados con componentes pasivos solo los diodos como elemento activo


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 1, 2012)

Aqui dejo este PDF en el que se explica el funcionamiento y el diseño de filtros activos con amplificadores operacionales.

Saludos!!

(_sujeto a moderación por derechos de autor_)


----------

